# Got measured for a bra...at last!



## bexy (Mar 7, 2008)

*And I feel sad now 


Confidence is a wee bit rocked. Turns out im not a 46G im a 50F. Thats huge. And the only nice bras in that size were granny bras, granted they fit well but theyre ugly.

they feel and look amazing (under clothes) but now i need to know, PRETTY GIRLIE bras in a UK 50F? do they exist?*


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 7, 2008)

Awww babe, concentrate on the fact that they look and feel amazing - thats all that matters! The rest is just numbers and is completely irrelevant compared to a pretty perky pair of boobies that are being supported and looking fantastic!

As for the pretty girly bras yes, absolutely they are available in your size! If you want to shop my site just go to the search page here and type in your size. You should get at least four pages and thats just on my site alone!!

Oh - and well done you for being measured!

Tracey xx


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Mar 7, 2008)

It's just a size!I was measured recently and I'm not as small as as I thought.I'm a DDD cup or an F cup in some bras.Also not a 44 anymore,a 46.Oops,I guess I need to change my name!I've never had any complaints about being flat chested,cheer up girl!


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 7, 2008)

you tried simplybe? i used to find good stuff on there?

*hugs* 

i really need to get my boobs measured but i darent LOL it worries me to do it lol im such a wuss. so go you for actually doing it!!  xxx


----------



## bexy (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks everyone 

*tracey i got measured at evans as its the only high street place i know that does my size of bras. does that mean i will more than likely be a 50f at your site or should i measure myself at home to check? this is what confuses me about bra sizes lol!

UPDATE!! I just bought a brand new with tags red satin 50F bra off ebay for £1.95!!!!!! even if it doesnt fit right its worth the £1.95 to find out am i right?!

*




BeaBea said:


> Awww babe, concentrate on the fact that they look and feel amazing - thats all that matters! The rest is just numbers and is completely irrelevant compared to a pretty perky pair of boobies that are being supported and looking fantastic!
> 
> As for the pretty girly bras yes, absolutely they are available in your size! If you want to shop my site just go to the search page here and type in your size. You should get at least four pages and thats just on my site alone!!
> 
> ...


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 7, 2008)

OMG, I once went to a bra fitting clinic at a lingerie store near my house. The woman was this tiny little 85 year old woman that was like, world renowned for bra fitting..I never knew there was such a thing as a bra fitting expert, but it's true. SO..I go, and wait about 45 minutes for my turn and go behind the curtain they have hung up for her to do her fittings behind-NO walls. (there were only two dressing rooms and they wanted those available so when people got fitted they could find bras, try them on, and buy them right away!) SO, I go back there with the little old lady and she asked "well, what size do you wear now?" and I told her "48GG" and she glared at me and said "What?!? I have never heard of such a thing! Show me the tag on your bra!" so, I tried to, but the bra was old and the tag was frayed and unreadable. SO..then she tried to measure me. BUT the measure tape wasn't big enough to go around me. SO so said "Well, you're just going to have to go on a diet so you can get down to where you're supposed to be. I can't do anything for you". I seriously thought I was going to cry! And I know all the other ladies there heard everything because they all looked so sad for me when I left lol. It was not a good experience 

But, back to Bex lol..I found this in a google search for you (I searched by your size once I got to the site, and these all came up  )

Bras for Bex!


----------



## bexy (Mar 8, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> OMG, I once went to a bra fitting clinic at a lingerie store near my house. The woman was this tiny little 85 year old woman that was like, world renowned for bra fitting..I never knew there was such a thing as a bra fitting expert, but it's true. SO..I go, and wait about 45 minutes for my turn and go behind the curtain they have hung up for her to do her fittings behind-NO walls. (there were only two dressing rooms and they wanted those available so when people got fitted they could find bras, try them on, and buy them right away!) SO, I go back there with the little old lady and she asked "well, what size do you wear now?" and I told her "48GG" and she glared at me and said "What?!? I have never heard of such a thing! Show me the tag on your bra!" so, I tried to, but the bra was old and the tag was frayed and unreadable. SO..then she tried to measure me. BUT the measure tape wasn't big enough to go around me. SO so said "Well, you're just going to have to go on a diet so you can get down to where you're supposed to be. I can't do anything for you". I seriously thought I was going to cry! And I know all the other ladies there heard everything because they all looked so sad for me when I left lol. It was not a good experience
> 
> But, back to Bex lol..I found this in a google search for you (I searched by your size once I got to the site, and these all came up  )
> 
> Bras for Bex!



*oh thank u so much for taking the time to do this! i had heard of figleaves but never realised they did my size! thank u!
i cant believe how horrid that woman was to u! luckily i was in a plus size store so i was treated very nicely.*


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 8, 2008)

bex it sounds real stupid, but what exactly dya have to dooo to get ur boobs measured, like what happens? 
i wanna get it done but im anxious about things that ive no idea what happens with them lol


----------



## rainyday (Mar 8, 2008)

Bexi, have you tried a bra in that size to see if you actually like it?

I'm not so sure anymore that measuring alone works when you're a lot bigger than average, and I mean weight-wise, not just boob-wise. I think back fat and side fat make bras fit us differently. 

I've been measured twice in the last year, with different results. One was here in town and the other was by the bra vendor in Vegas. When they took measurements, they both came up with the same number (52F). In Vegas though, the woman also had me try on one of their bras. She saw the 52F, shook her head and made me try on a 50G instead. May have been just that line of bras, but the fit really was much better, and the difference between the two was that the bigger cup captured the side-boob heft better. Liked it so much I ended up buying a bra even though I hadn't planned to. Been happier with other bras I've bought in that size since, too. So to anyone else who gets measured, consider having them look at you in a bra too rather than just going by measurements.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't been measured for a bra in awhile, all I know is that I can't buy a bra in a store, they don't come in my size. Not my cup size (I'm about a C, not that big), but the width that goes around my back. 
I worry about buying bras online that I can't try on first because we all know that even though they may say the size, sometimes a size 50C in one brand ftis differently than a 50C in another.
So for a few years now I've been either squeezing into too small bras or mostly wearing 'sports' bras with no support, no nothing. But they are comfy at least. lol
I really need a good bra. I may not have much up top, but what I've got I should show off while I still can.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 9, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> bex it sounds real stupid, but what exactly dya have to dooo to get ur boobs measured, like what happens?
> i wanna get it done but im anxious about things that ive no idea what happens with them lol



Hope you don't mind me answering instead of Bexy. 
Basically, the lady (usually someone much nicer than the one goofygirl had!) takes a tape measure and measures around your chest right under your breasts. That is the band size, like 46, 50, etc. Then she will measure around your breasts. That will determine the cup size. They determine that by something like if the breast measurement is 2 inches more than the chest one then you are a B cup, if it's 4 inches you are a C, etc. 
That is basically it. I'm sure you can google it and find a better description, but I just wanted to give you a basic idea.
It's nothing bad at all. The worst you'd have to do is probably take off your shirt and stand there in your bra. If you go to a place that is used to serving BBWs or is a professional place you should have no problem. And you can also just go there to get measured, you don't necessarily have to buy a bra.
Hope this helps!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 9, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I worry about buying bras online that I can't try on first because we all know that even though they may say the size, sometimes a size 50C in one brand ftis differently than a 50C in another.
> So for a few years now I've been either squeezing into too small bras or mostly wearing 'sports' bras with no support, no nothing. But they are comfy at least. lol



Jersey, if you do decide to try online, here's a free shipping code for Just My Size: 607884. I think it expires on 3/31.

That way you'd only have to pay to return them if they didn't work out. Just checked and they have lots of stuff in your size.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Mar 9, 2008)

I can't say enough for Nordstroms if you are not sure of bra size, looking for a bigger bra or have never been measured. They are extremely professional while fitting you and they have all been trained well. You go into a dressing room, remove your shirt and they do the measuring. I'm not very modest so I didn't have a problem with it but even if I did, the woman was very nice, just chatting away while she measured. 

Then they go out and find your bras for you. Or at least she did that with me. I believe they have a lot of bras that they don't actually keep out on the floor because they don't have a lot of need for them. She brought in a bunch of bras in for me and stepped out of the room while I put one on and then came back in to check the fit. We did that with each of the bras. It's amazing how different it feels when a bra actually fits you and keeps the girls up!

The bras are generally more expensive than the Cacique bras at Lane Bryant, but well worth it. Bottom line - if you have one near you or somewhat close - make the trip!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 9, 2008)

YES! I was fitted for a bra at Nordstroms during an event. They had a bra fitting clinic and from any bras purchased that day, 15% of the sale went to the Susan G. Komen Breast Cancer Foundation. They didn't have any in my size that day, but the sales woman was SO professional, and NICE-and determined lol! They offered to order bras in my size and took my number for when they came in. 

And Bex, no problem. I'm a google addict, I love it lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 10, 2008)

I got fitted once at Catherine's.

The woman took my measurements, scowled, looked pensive, then went and got another lady to measure me, who also scowled. LOL

They apparently weren't very well trained, as they had come up with a NEGATIVE value for my cup size. YAY pancake boobs!


----------



## ripley (Mar 11, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Hope you don't mind me answering instead of Bexy.
> Basically, the lady (usually someone much nicer than the one goofygirl had!) takes a tape measure and measures around your chest right under your breasts. That is the band size, like 46, 50, etc. Then she will measure around your breasts. That will determine the cup size. They determine that by something like if the breast measurement is 2 inches more than the chest one then you are a B cup, if it's 4 inches you are a C, etc.
> That is basically it. I'm sure you can google it and find a better description, but I just wanted to give you a basic idea.
> It's nothing bad at all. The worst you'd have to do is probably take off your shirt and stand there in your bra. If you go to a place that is used to serving BBWs or is a professional place you should have no problem. And you can also just go there to get measured, you don't necessarily have to buy a bra.
> Hope this helps!




Hahahaha, when I went to a bra fitting she grabbed the back of my bra, pulled it out, said this is too loose! and just went and got other bras for me...she didn't measure anything at all. I ended up being a smaller band size with a larger cup size than I had been wearing.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 11, 2008)

i've been bra-fitted, and i gotta say i didn't find it all it's cracked up to be. 
granted it was nothing awful like goofy girl's story (btw: that woman should have been canned on the spot, sheesh), but yeah. both times were at nordstrom, and the women were just kinda meh about it. of course they told me i was a completely different size than i actually wear (each told me different sizes, however), and brought me several bras in the sizes they'd calculated to try on. very pleasant and nice, etc, but i hated the way the bras fit, hated the styles they had in the sizes they told me i was, and neither of them really tried to work with me or ask me what i didn't like, what i wanted, etc etc etc. 
and both times i came to the realization that:
every woman wants her boobs to do something different.
some random lady at nordstrom, however nice she may be, isn't going to really understand exactly how i want my rack to look when it's in a bra.
a thin woman, however nice she may be, is not likely really going to understand the actual dynamics of fat, and how it interacts with clothing (specifically underpinnings). bless those who try, though. 
and, if the bras i own in the size i've been told i'm not by the bra fitters are comfy when i wear them, don't break or wear out from being egregiously the wrong size (like when a DDD tries to wear a C cup for a day), and make me look the way i want to look, then ta da. 
they fit.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 11, 2008)

elle camino said:


> and both times i came to the realization that:
> every woman wants her boobs to do something different.



This is one of the wisest and yet, funniest things I've read all week. There will be rep, oh yes...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *And I feel sad now
> 
> 
> Confidence is a wee bit rocked. Turns out im not a 46G im a 50F. Thats huge. And the only nice bras in that size were granny bras, granted they fit well but theyre ugly.
> ...



Hi Bexi,

Firstly, and Im sorry if anyone doesn't like that Im saying this, and I KNOW you are a really nice girl, but read your second and third sentence again. "Turns out im not a 46G im a 50F. Thats huge." Perhaps not the most tactful thing to say on this site? It's your size, c'est la vie. 

I don't understand something though. You say you got measured in Evans yet you could only get granny bras? I bought from Evans online two weeks ago, two GORGEOUS bras in a 50G, my size. One is a pale pink balcony bra with black polkadots on, that pushes my boobs up, the other is a really comfortable black padded cotton plunge bra, that looks great on. So they DO do nice bras in your size and in that very shop, they must just have been out of stock. It's about time they did these sizes though, I think this is a brand new thing for them, I've never had a bra this size from there before.

The pink and black polka dot bra has matching panties, and would look great if you were doing that burlesque thing, or for photos.


----------



## Cozworth806 (Mar 29, 2008)

I know that it is not the preferred thing to do but if they do not have your exact size then to go up/down a band size ie 40 to 38, and go up two cup sizes will be pretty much the same size bra.

It depends on how good the measurments taken are, and given that it is the band that should provide most of the support, not the straps especially if you are larger than average that it should be pretty tight. The worst thing that can happen on a bra is that the back rides up, and you are left with less support, so the boobs are gravitationally affected. The straps should not be done up tight, and shouldn't dig in, they are there to shape the cups, not to hold your boobs up.

So to the OP, I would likely try a 50F and a 48H (a 52DD would also be thereabouts), although you may find something inbetween is also suitable, such as a 48G. (Yes I am a 35 year old man, but I am the one in our house that fits my wife for her bras for the last 15 years.)

The band when fitted right will automatically lead you to deciding which cup size is best, but only for that style of bra, each cut is different. Either go to a store with a large selection, or order a lot of varying sizes from mail order.

Oh and we need to see before and after shots


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 29, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> you tried simplybe?



The clothes at this site ARE SO CUTE...To bad I am in the US.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 2, 2008)

SQUEEEE bexxy!  
i was finally brave and got measured for a bra and how cool is this, i was right on what size i am, sorta, except i was wearing the back strap a size bigger then necessary. Im a 46 D, WOOTAGE!  so i treated myself to four new bra's from Evans for being so brave haha 

(and three pairs of pretty pants and two babydoll nightdresses..haha)


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 2, 2008)

Just out of interest Bex, where did u get measured because if it was Evans I gotta say, when it comes to bra's I do NOT rate them whatsoever!!!!!!!! They told me I was a 50F or something like that, I went to M&S tried on that size an it was far too big! So anyway I ended up trying a few sizes of other things and found that I fit well and comfortable in a 44F, Evan's bras are awful too! No where near the right sizes!!!!

P.S Jus noticed you did get measured in Evans.......they didnt work for me but maybe they're ok for other people, but shop around! Debenhams are pretty good when it comes to measuring, Im sorry to anyone that does but I really really really dont rate Evans when it comes to BRAS!

P.P.S I found out in there stores that they usually do not stock anything on the shelves bigger then 46F! You have to request it or order it online otherwise!


----------



## bexy (Apr 9, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> SQUEEEE bexxy!
> i was finally brave and got measured for a bra and how cool is this, i was right on what size i am, sorta, except i was wearing the back strap a size bigger then necessary. Im a 46 D, WOOTAGE!  so i treated myself to four new bra's from Evans for being so brave haha
> 
> (and three pairs of pretty pants and two babydoll nightdresses..haha)



*
weee go you!! model em for me? *


missy_blue_eyez said:


> Just out of interest Bex, where did u get measured because if it was Evans I gotta say, when it comes to bra's I do NOT rate them whatsoever!!!!!!!! They told me I was a 50F or something like that, I went to M&S tried on that size an it was far too big! So anyway I ended up trying a few sizes of other things and found that I fit well and comfortable in a 44F, Evan's bras are awful too! No where near the right sizes!!!!
> 
> P.S Jus noticed you did get measured in Evans.......they didnt work for me but maybe they're ok for other people, but shop around! Debenhams are pretty good when it comes to measuring, Im sorry to anyone that does but I really really really dont rate Evans when it comes to BRAS!
> 
> P.P.S I found out in there stores that they usually do not stock anything on the shelves bigger then 46F! You have to request it or order it online otherwise!


*
i went to evans simply as i know they go up to my size. they very rarely have my size in stock but can often get it in a couple of days. i would love to go to m and s, i love their stuff but i was measure there once before and was told nothing in store would fit me 

saying that the last few bras i got from evans, in my supposed right size, have started to go baggy in the cup even though i hand wash em!! so i might go into marksys this week.*


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 10, 2008)

I found 2 nice size 48 sports bras on a clearance rack in Walmart for only $5 each. I figured I better get them or they may not carry them anymore. They are comfy to wear...


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> saying that the last few bras i got from evans, in my supposed right size, have started to go baggy in the cup even though i hand wash em!! so i might go into marksys this week.*




Thats dreadful!! I know its a pain but I think you should return them and get a refund! 

Re the Marks and Spencers fit - its worth going in when you have some time to spare and trying some on. Dont forget if you can get a good fit in the cup but its too tight around a Bra extender will give you an extra 2 or 3 inches in the back size. You can get extenders for all of the common hook and eye combinations but M&S wont tell you this as they dont stock them! I do though!

Tracey xx


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 11, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Thats dreadful!! I know its a pain but I think you should return them and get a refund!
> 
> Re the Marks and Spencers fit - its worth going in when you have some time to spare and trying some on. Dont forget if you can get a good fit in the cup but its too tight around a Bra extender will give you an extra 2 or 3 inches in the back size. You can get extenders for all of the common hook and eye combinations but M&S wont tell you this as they dont stock them! I do though!
> 
> Tracey xx


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh I want a bra extender!!!!


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 11, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh I want a bra extender!!!!



Hi,

have a look here as I have the coloured ones and the clear ones and they're usually in stock. 

If you need more than three inches extra space then you can use two extenders at the same time but you might have problems with the straps falling off your shoulders - it works for some people and not for others. 

You can get extenders in places like John Lewis as well, also some old fashioned haberdashery supplies have them. If you do order from us though enter code DIMS when checking out and you'll save 10% off everything.

Hope that helps 

Tracey xx


----------



## tough2sweet2 (Apr 14, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *And I feel sad now :
> 
> Confidence is a wee bit rocked. Turns out im not a 46G im a 50F. Thats huge. And the only nice bras in that size were granny bras, granted they fit well but theyre ugly.
> 
> they feel and look amazing (under clothes) but now i need to know, PRETTY GIRLIE bras in a UK 50F? do they exist?*



 Here's one solution: a German company makes very pretty colorful bras, panties, thongs and bodies (one piecers) in tons of bright pretty colors (no grandma undies here). The company's name is Ulla Dessous. E-mail directly and I can tell you where to buy on which websites. They are rather pricey (what with the Euro running at 1 to 1.7 dollars now). A body will cost about $120 or more, but I, the shopping maven just picked up 4 bodies at a total cost of $213 including shipping from a great German e-Bay'er. Only drawback was that I had to go to a bank to do the wire transfer ($40), which I added into my total, together with shipping.


----------



## bexy (Apr 17, 2008)

*ok i got remeasured for a bra!

this time in pretty woman, a fancy shop lol!

they were amazing! they measured me at a 46FF, showed me back extenders and how to use them so i ended up buying a gorgeous 42FF bra and a back extender that feels amazing on!

im going there in future as they will measure and fit me for each bra individually! yey! 

oh and it was £34 in total, and with student discount i got £3.50 off wooooo!*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 17, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *ok i got remeasured for a bra!
> 
> this time in pretty woman, a fancy shop lol!
> 
> ...


Sounds good hun......fab stuff.....I havent been a fan of Evans underwear/bra fitting service for a while....so its best to get a few opinions and if the new bra is good then woooo hehe


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Bexy

Thanks for posting about a positive measuring experience! I hope so much it will help a few more folks pluck up courage and tackle a tape measure 

Tracey xx


----------



## Cozworth806 (May 21, 2008)

M&S go up to 44G, or 42GG, but I have to say that the best patterns aren't available in the larger sizes. I suggest their website unless you live close to a big store

Remember as well that a 42GG will actually be more like a cup size of a 48DD, so even an expander may not get the cup size right, and that is the important part


----------



## Cozworth806 (May 21, 2008)

Cozworth806 said:


> M&S go up to 44G, or 42GG, but I have to say that the best patterns aren't available in the larger sizes. I suggest their website unless you live close to a big store
> 
> Remember as well that a 42GG will actually be more like a cup size of a 48DD, so even an expander may not get the cup size right, and that is the important part



These are two that I got Mrs J last week, really nice multiway that has decent support. M&S, I have to say I was very surprised and pleased with them. Sorry for the dodgy camera phone shots. 

View attachment Resize 2.jpg


View attachment Resize 1.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (May 21, 2008)

I really need some new bras...and a good measure. But I want to go somewhere "proper", except I'm too skint! I've been measured in M&S before but the bra I ended up getting (fitted by the measuring lady) was nothing like the size she'd said I was (and she wasnt very nice!). I've had a bra from Evans that's not very comfy and hasn't worn very well so I don't really want to go there, and I don't think Fenwick or John Lewis would have nice ones...or ones big enough...or ones I could afford! We've got Debenhams at home but it's really small with a crap lingerie section. Hmm... I'm thinking of doing it myself with a tape measure to get a vague idea then going shopping and just trying a load on. Gah....I love underwear, but i really hate buying the stuff!


----------



## BeaBea (May 21, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I really need some new bras...and a good measure. But I want to go somewhere "proper", except I'm too skint!



Babe, if we are ever in the same place at the same time then I'd gladly measure you. I'm the first to admit that all my lingerie is at the expensive end of the market but dont worry, I'm not punting for a sale! In the meantime though I've written a guide to measuring and sizes here The specific sizing advice is probably only valid for the sizes and makes that I sell but the general principles of sizing remain the same. If you read it and you're still confused just drop me a line or send a pm.

At the end of the day though the only person whose opinion matters is YOURS. Take some time and head to a shop and just try on everything you can find in every possible size. Alternatively, take a temporary hit on your credit card and order lots of sizes from a catalogue that accepts returns. The trying on is an exhausting business but it will pay dividends if you end up with something that looks great and feels comfortable. Tip - a snug fitting, pale coloured t-shirt tried on over the top will be the best indicator of whether or not its going to flatter as it will show up any over-spill...

Lastly, dont forget the option of a back extender if you get a good fit in the cup but find yourself going blue because the back band is too tight. A little fine tuning with a extender can work wonders 

Hope that helps
Tracey xx


----------



## Cozworth806 (May 22, 2008)

Common issue I see as a man round abouts is that women have a back size that is too big. The tape doesn't stretch but the bra does, so the tape needs to be tight but not too tight. 
However I know that from Mrs J pov that if I left it flat to her she would measure as a 44 but she is obviously a little chubby so its needs to be tighter than that. She says that a 40 back is sometimes a bit too tight but she doesn't want to go to a 42 as that restricts choice etc, and she would be a 42C, which doesn't sound as good as a 40DD. 

Very difficult to do it on your own however. Need arms all over to get the tape in the right place.


----------



## BeaBea (May 22, 2008)

Cozworth806 said:


> Common issue I see as a man round abouts is that women have a back size that is too big. The tape doesn't stretch but the bra does, so the tape needs to be tight but not too tight.
> However I know that from Mrs J pov that if I left it flat to her she would measure as a 44 but she is obviously a little chubby so its needs to be tighter than that. She says that a 40 back is sometimes a bit too tight but she doesn't want to go to a 42 as that restricts choice etc, and she would be a 42C, which doesn't sound as good as a 40DD.
> 
> Very difficult to do it on your own however. Need arms all over to get the tape in the right place.



Hi,

with respect I'm afraid I'm going to restate what I said before. It doesn't matter what the tape measure, size label, bra fitter or a man passing in the street think of how a Bra fits. It's how it feels to the wearer that matters. 

Breasts are sensitive - they need support but they also need to be comfortable. In my Bra fittings I've seen shoulders with deep, red, inflamed grooves in them which causes aches in the shoulders, back and neck ruining the posture as well as the skin. I've also seen Bra bands too tight cutting a groove and irritating it day after day which not only inhibits any kind of movement but also makes a breeding place for all kinds of yeasty beasties no matter how fastidious a person is in their skin care regime.

Further, some women dont -want- to have their breasts shaped in the manner which the Bra manufacturing industry says is the only correct way. If you wear a 34 B then yes, a fully uplifted shape can be achieved comfortably and easily. If on the other hand you wear a 44G there might be days when thats not so appropriate. Sometimes its fantastic to have a man transfixed by your decolletage and divine cleavage but if you're attending a PTA meeting, at Church or trying to project a professional image in your working life then it's not so great. We all need Bras that we can stop traffic in but we all need Bra's that work under a t-shirt and under the male radar as well.

Apologies for the tone of this message but I firmly believe that the only person who knows whether a Bra fits is the person inside it. Its bullshit to suggest that anyone, be it partner, salesperson or trained Bra Fitter, knows better. Women need to listen to their bodies and have confidence in their choices and what they need is more choice of readily available sizes and styles, NOT advice from people dictating what they should wear! 

I'll now get off my reinforced soapbox and normal service will be resumed shortly.

/rant

Tracey


----------



## cherylharrell (May 22, 2008)

I wear a 48 B cuz I hate for the band in back to be too tight. A tight bra is not comfy. Bea Bea is the expert on these things...


----------



## Gingembre (May 22, 2008)

Thanks so much Tracey! Rep coming your way shortly! The link was really helpful, thanks for the info....your stuff's really nice but you are correct in the assumption that student loans don't quite cover it (especially not so late in the year!). One day someone will employ me and I'll buy all the lingerie I want! Think I'm gonna have a go measuring myself then go shopping and try loads on. x

EDIT: I must spread some more rep before giving it to BeaBea again. Bugger!


----------



## mossystate (May 22, 2008)

Gingembre..I got her for you. Sometimes the clothing board is about proper fit and resources, and not about drooling. Lots of places for that. Find those places.


----------



## Gingembre (May 22, 2008)

Thanks mossy


----------



## Cozworth806 (May 22, 2008)

Totally agree Bea. I maybe write things to read that it is too cut and dried. Its certainly not, and the measuring is still only a guide as I am pretty sure she doesn't actually measure as a 40DD, but they are the size she prefers.
There are common mistakes, and one of those is that it is the band (along with underwires) and not the shoulder straps that provide the support. 
If it is too loose then the weight of the breasts aren't being supported and the shoulder straps are taking their weight, which they aren't designed to do.

Common mistake Mrs J used to do was to tighten the shoulder straps up to stop them falling down and wondering why they hurt.

Good news is that the bras from M&S that she got have been quoted as the most comfortable she has ever had. That at the end of the day is all you can ask for.


----------



## BeaBea (May 23, 2008)

Cozworth806 said:


> There are common mistakes, and one of those is that it is the band (along with underwires) and not the shoulder straps that provide the support.
> If it is too loose then the weight of the breasts aren't being supported and the shoulder straps are taking their weight, which they aren't designed to do.



Hi Cozworth,

I have to say thank you as you've opened my eyes to something I didn't know about myself. I dont know if it's sizeism, sexism or some other 'ism' but I am definitely prejudiced against your contribution to this subject. I dont mean in a hostile way, and I am sort of bemused, but I'd like to try to explain my reaction.

While I understand that your post is made with the very best of intentions I'm just not convinced that when a man talks about supporting the weight of the breasts that he really understands the subject. Anyone can understand how a Bra should work but thats not the same as understanding how that support actually feels. 

Breasts are such a loaded subject, emotionally, culturally and personally and every woman has a complex relationship with her own. While men can bare their chests unremarked, women are told to cover up completely up, dress modestly, show a little, show a lot or expose them completely at random times through every day of their post-pubescent lives. We are bombarded with images of 'perfection' and we're constantly told that whatever we have our breasts dont measure up. Surgery to make them larger or smaller is pushed at us as are Bras to lift, shape, support. Whatever shape we have we are told we need to improve and to invest time and money into being someones else's vision of whats right or good or proper. 

In my own personal opinion understanding the laws of physics as they apply to fluid mechanics is NOT the same as understanding just how it feels to wear a Bra all day every day. For someone who doesn't wear a Bra to be pointing out 'common mistakes' is akin to having a non-driver criticising my parking and I'm afraid I dont appreciate it.

I genuinely mean no offence but I'd be interested to hear if any other women reading this thread have been grinding their teeth in fury along with me. If this turns out to be just me then I'll apologise and try to work on it (Probably by telling my other half that he's wearing his boxer shorts all wrong and needs to shape up!)

Tracey


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 23, 2008)

_After reading this thread, I decided to get fitted since the last time I had it done was about 20 years ago. The verdict is 44DD. The woman who did the fitting was a gem, she even said that she wished she could have a fraction of my boobs (she looked to be about 34B-ish). The young girl who was being trained just gave me one of those nasty (read you are too fat) looks.

At least now I have something that fits well and is comfy! Thanks for starting this thread Bexy._


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 23, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> .....snip...
> 
> In my own personal opinion understanding the laws of physics as they apply to fluid mechanics is NOT the same as understanding just how it feels to wear a Bra all day every day. For someone who doesn't wear a Bra to be pointing out 'common mistakes' is akin to having a non-driver criticising my parking and I'm afraid I dont appreciate it.
> 
> ...



Tracey, ma dear, you are _NOT_ the only one feeling these feelings. I am a moderator here, and found Mr. Cozworth's comments rather offensive as well. Mr. Cozworth telling me how to fit a bra, would be like me telling him how to fit a jock strap. 

Neither of us has the proper "equipment" to be telling the other one how to do either such fitting. So, Mr. Cozworth, it would probably be in your best interest to step out of this conversation regarding the fitting of bras, and we won't tell you how to fit whatever it is that you wear.


----------

